# More Apisto Spawns



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

My bitaeniata spawned a couple of weeks ago and I've still got about 20 fry. The little guys are hard to focus on but I managed to get an OK pic. They look good with bellies full of BBS. In addition my Agassizi have spawned but they're still at the egg stage. Now if I could only get my Panduro to spawn, I'd hit the trifecta.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

awww congrats!!!!

i wish i was able to get apistos to breed


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice, I'm sure the others won't be far behind.


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Rob, what were the water parameters that you spawned them in? Interest in a trade down the road for some baenschi (I have a second spawn with my pair).


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Tony. Your going to laugh if I tell you what happened in my 100 gallon tank where the bitaeniata are. I went to Disney World three weeks ago and early in the morning that I was leaving I was checking over my tanks and in the process I over-rode the light/CO2 timer in order to do some work. I never turned the timer back on so the lights and CO2 stayed on the entire week I was gone  . When I got back late at night I noticed that the light was still on and thought, what have I done. The tank was full of algae and the fish were stressed. I did a big water change, cleaned the tank and in the next day or so the bitaeniata spawned. The pH was fine at about 7.0 but the conductivity (disolved salts) was very high 980µs due to some over fertilizing by the person watching my fish, my tap water is 320µs. So in short the conditions were not ideal but I believe the stress and then the big water change played an important part. I'd be happy to trade for some baenschi down he road, I'm always interested in more Apistos


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Congrats! My borelli spawn from two weeks ago has currently 1 possible survivor, but they just spawned again for the second time some time in the last 3 days.

Are these little guys in a separate tank?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

FWIW, for mine the cue seems to have been the WC too - 10% RO/DI water, the rest tap with prime.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good to hear you got a second spawn Eric. I have read where you can remove the mother and then eggs to a seperate tank (assuming you have a community tank). 

Personally I'll let mom keep'em for a few weeks and then see how many I can catch and move to a grow out tank (I've got 4 from the first spawn in there now. with another 4 or so from the first spawn still with Mom)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, since she spawned is a completely enclosed cave (a plec cave) I have the luxury of just scooping out the whole thing (filled with water) into a breeder.

Hopefully that makes for more surviving fry.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wow....people are on the roll....looks like I need to get back into apistos and join the game.

congrats


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Congrats! My borelli spawn from two weeks ago has currently 1 possible survivor, but they just spawned again for the second time some time in the last 3 days.
> 
> Are these little guys in a separate tank?


They are in the main tank with the parents and Mom is still taking good care of them. I inserted an eggcrate divider to keep the Angels away but Mom still takes them into enemy territory every so often. I'm using 90% RO/DI + 10% tap aged in 55 gallon barrel.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

nicely done, glad people are breeding more apistos in the area


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Gotta keep the good news rolling.

Pick up a triple red cacatuoides trio from the guy in Windsor who breeds these (also have orange flash trio from him) Anyways, last night 1 female laid some eggs in a clay pot. First time so we'll see how things go for this youg group.

Tank was Burlington Tap mainly (say 90%) with a little bit of RO. They are in a 20 long with 3 L182 starlight plecos.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Congrats!

Btw, you might want to provide a little dim light at night so she can protect her eggs from the plecos.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How are your Apisto spawns doing? I found some 1/4 inch Hongsloi fry tonight.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There is one remaining from the first spawn in the main tank - he/she is about 2 cm long now, and seems to be doing well 

From the second batch with the mother in a growout tank there seems to be between 5 - 10 fry remaining, between 4 - 6 mm long.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

With the baenschi I have 4 in a grow out tank at about1.5 cms(3 months old), and 2 groups of fry (3weeks apart, 1 week and 1 month old) in with the parents. I lost a batch of try during a tank move.

With the Tr reds Cacs, the male has breed with both females in the last two weeks. One has week old fry and the other has eggs that should hatch today or tomorrow? I'm outta space to grow out fry so these guys will grow up with the parents.

Having lots of fun with my apistos


----------

